# Chihiros wrgb light



## david watson (23 Oct 2018)

Has anyone used or even seen these lights in person I can’t find much info on them at all.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Chi...-sunrise-sunset-timer-4-in-1/32915316010.html


----------



## Nuno Gomes (2 Nov 2018)

I purchased a WRGB90 yesterday, I can say it's pretty good value, build quality is pretty great, particularly coming from Chihiros, which usually makes cheap stuff. The commander 4 controller is a must buy though, I find that the light is still a bit blueish in stock form but you can tweak it in any way you want with the controller.
I took this picture yesterday after installing the new light https://imgur.com/a/Orqp2Bt


----------



## david watson (2 Nov 2018)

Looks good Nuno 
I have ordered a wrgb120 a couple days ago. Fingers crossed it will arrive soon I’ll take some pictures and post it all up when it gets here


----------



## Tommy (2 Nov 2018)

Do you think theres any way to put one of these under the hood of a fluval roma 240?


----------



## alto (2 Nov 2018)

Tommy said:


> Do you think theres any way to put one of these under the hood of a fluval roma 240?


LEDs are only 0.2watt at best, great high light for 36cm tall tank, medium light for 45cm tall tank, low light on 55cm tall tank


----------



## Tommy (2 Nov 2018)

alto said:


> LEDs are only 0.2watt at best, great high light for 36cm tall tank, medium light for 45cm tall tank, low light on 55cm tall tank



I was thinking of the 120cm one


----------



## alto (2 Nov 2018)

Tommy said:


> I was thinking of the 120cm one



95watts 405 LEDs (IIRC)

Note I’m talking in terms of tank height not length


----------



## rebel (3 Nov 2018)

alto said:


> LEDs are only 0.2watt at best, great high light for 36cm tall tank, medium light for 45cm tall tank, low light on 55cm tall tank


Wonder why they went with the 0.2W LEDs. 0.5W would have been much better.


----------



## Nuno Gomes (3 Nov 2018)

Heat maybe? Even with these led the heatsink gets pretty hot if you use it at 100%, still not as old as the old rgbs or the A series, due to the much bigger heatsink.


----------



## rebel (3 Nov 2018)

Nuno Gomes said:


> Heat maybe? Even with these led the heatsink gets pretty hot if you use it at 100%, still not as old as the old rgbs or the A series, due to the much bigger heatsink.


I meant, just go 0.5 and reduce the number of LEDS. Maybe more expensive that way?


----------



## Tommy (3 Nov 2018)

rebel said:


> Wonder why they went with the 0.2W LEDs. 0.5W would have been much better.



So this would be a low light with my tank being 55cm in height? I was thinking on the twinstar for my other open top tank but I think that's gone out the window big time as that tank is nearly 72cm height.


----------



## Nuno Gomes (3 Nov 2018)

rebel said:


> I meant, just go 0.5 and reduce the number of LEDS. Maybe more expensive that way?



Might be more expensive and also not look as consistent and smooth, I don't know, but I am confident that there are both dimmer and brighter options out there. My LFS has a NuniQ wide LED light on display and it's much dimmer than the Chihiros, and I think a Twinstar 900S would be a bit brighter. So there are several options at different price points.



Tommy said:


> So this would be a low light with my tank being 55cm in height? I was thinking on the twinstar for my other open top tank but I think that's gone out the window big time as that tank is nearly 72cm height.



I think it will be medium light, my tank is 45cm tall and I installed the light as high as it will go on the stand and I'm dimming it to around 60/70%.


----------



## rebel (4 Nov 2018)

Tommy said:


> tank is nearly 72cm height.


Think carefully before you light this tank. You will probably need some sort of custom solution. Maybe with 45 degree lenses or something.


----------



## Daveslaney (4 Nov 2018)

72cm depth. You would prob be better with a more point source light solution for this depth tank.
Something like Kessels I would have though would punch the light down to the bottom of the tank better.


----------



## alto (6 Nov 2018)

rebel said:


> I meant, just go 0.5 and reduce the number of LEDS. Maybe more expensive that way?


Yes it is all about cost, not just the individual LEDs but also style of light manufacture ...


----------



## alto (6 Nov 2018)

Nuno Gomes said:


> My LFS has a NuniQ wide LED light on display and it's much dimmer than the Chihiros, and I think a Twinstar 900S would be a bit brighter.


The human eye is not the best perception of plant PAR, while brighter generally means brighter, some LED systems that appear similar or even dimmer, will deliver higher PAR


----------



## alto (6 Nov 2018)

Tommy said:


> So this would be a low light with my tank being 55cm in height? I was thinking on the twinstar for my other open top tank but I think that's gone out the window big time as that tank is nearly 72cm height.


Check George Farmer Youtube channel, he recently set up some Freshwater EA tanks (not the Aquascaper tanks which are all wide front to back & shorter in height), also a Fluval 240 I think 
Unfortunately I don’t believe there are followup videos at present, but note the plant selections 

Taller tanks can greatly benefit from ambient lighting but balance is obviously more of a challenge

Filipe Oliveira also has a good number of taller tanks on his Youtube channnel, including a non CO2 tank which has been running for over 3 years now (I linked videos for this tank in another ukaps thread)
(Aquaflora coffee room has a 90cm tall tank with altums which is definitely worth checking out)


----------

